

Show HN: Tag and discover GitHub projects. - apsurd

Http://narly.us<p>Just saw 'repos.io' on the front page.<p>Narly.us is solving a similar problem so thought I'd share it here. What do you think? Useful or not? Features I need?<p>The main difference is Narly.us is trying to be a public place for the community to organize and qualify projects <i>via tagging</i> while repos.io seems to be more account based (organize your personal repos)
======
adrianwaj
At top you could say "work on this site" and link to it on github - rather
than only on the about page <http://github.com/plusjade/narly> \- what widgets
exist, if any, for github built websites?

------
DiabloD3
Is it wrong to ask both projects to merge? Both have features worth keeping,
but it seems somewhat a duplication of effort on both's part.

repos.io would probably be perfect if I could go around tagging things.

------
donuts
<http://narly.us> (clickable)

Very much like the About page. Good luck : )

